# Shonie Carter: "I'm sick of guys talking about Gina Carano is fat!"



## betii (Feb 1, 2008)

Shonie Carter: "I'm sick of guys talking about Gina Carano is fat!"

It looks like Shonie Carter is bored since he hasn't gotten a major offer from any organization. Pretty funny read. Some interesting comments on Gina. LOL.

http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content2136.html

More on Dana...

"Back to Dana, we don’t even have to sign exclusive contracts. I will shake his hand and buy him a drink just like he bought me drinks at the afterparty after we finished filming the reality show. I ain’t going to say where we was at; I’m just saying at the afterparty. If he wins, I will actually crown him the Playa and he gets his own Playa Cup."

On Gina Carano...

"It’s been a lot of flack and beef going around on the internet and I’m not usually the one to get involved with that, but I’m sick of guys talking about, “Gina Carano is fat.” Don’t call women fat. I just call them thick. What the hell are they calling her fat for? I might get in trouble for saying this and I don’t mind, but Gina got it going on."

He said a few other things in there if you're curious or bored...

http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content2136.html


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't care how other people feel I love me some Shonie Carter.


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

I see what Shonie's trying to do, that sneaky bastard! He's trying to set himself up for a private 'grappling' match with Gina.

I don't blame him, LOL.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

Shonie's pretty entertaining whether he's funny or not. Everything he says is so abstract you have to figure out what he's getting at, and usually what he's getting at makes sense to a pimp.

"y'all just call the girl fat because ya'll got small penises. Don't take it out on her because you can't reach the middle of a woman"

-Amen Shonie


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

she definatley is not fat. a woman should have curves, and by curves i do not mean a visible skeleton!


----------



## Acoustic (Feb 4, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> Shonie's pretty entertaining whether he's funny or not. Everything he says is so abstract you have to figure out what he's getting at, and usually what he's getting at makes sense to a pimp.
> 
> "y'all just call the girl fat because ya'll got small penises. Don't take it out on her because you can't reach the middle of a woman"
> 
> -Amen Shonie


Lol @ "makes sense to a pimp". Still don't get the "reach the middle of a woman" part. Is he being romantic or sexual? :confused02:


----------



## Gallows (Oct 16, 2006)

Fat? She's got great proportions. People who call her fat, apparently want girls with a form like a 'Bag of Antlers'


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't Mind putting Gina Carano in a Naked Rear Choke


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Heh, I would love to be in her guard... North/South is good too


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> I don't care how other people feel I love me some Shonie Carter.


Yep, I love the guy.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't get what is to "love" about an illiterate guy sounding-off when no one cares what he has to say in the first place. :dunno:

From what I can understand though, I do agree. Gina Carano is a gorgeous woman, and I would plow her mercilessly.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Gina Carano is a pretty girl. Not the goddesss that alot of you guys make her out to be. I just cant watch her fight. Its disturbing. Call me old fashioned but I just dont wanna see pretty girls getting punched in the face and acting like dudes. Its a turn off to me.

Im not a big fan of her legs either. Her calves are thick and stumpy from that training. Its just a turnoff for me. If she took a year off from training and something maybe she feminize her body a lil more or sumthing.

With that being said, Id eat her ass.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shonie's a charismatic fighter, who has exciting fights. He also cuts a pretty good promo.

This is why I love him so, so, so, so, so much.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

she has really big, strong legs for a girl...that does not make her fat at all...that's HOT










as fedor>all said, i too would plow her without mercy

she also has a really nice smile










she was also named the 4th hottest female athlete via sportnet

http://www.sportsnet.ca/more/carano_gina4/


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

hmm strange every time ive seen her shes been the opposite, like gross girl ripped crazy muscle type shit. has she become a lil chubby chaser lately or what? And on looks she gets a very meh 7


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks they would DEMOLISH her in the Octogon?? lol


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> With that being said, Id eat her ass.


jdun11, I didn't know you were such a romantic LOL


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

raymardo said:


> jdun11, I didn't know you were such a romantic LOL


Ahahah what can I say, im a sweetheart!! lol


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

damn does she have a great rack or what. I want them in my face now


----------



## Zemelya (Sep 23, 2007)

who the hell called Gina Carano fat ??:dunno:


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm with Jdunn, Gina is a goodlooking girl, but she's not as good as everyone says. She's not fat though, I agree with Shone, she's thick and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------

